# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Выбор адаптера для SSD m2

## bledwhite

Добрый день! Просьба помочь (сам в комплектующих слабо что понимаю).
Имеется Материнская плата (B75A-G43 blue) и SSD M2 (Samsung 980 pro). Как я смог понять, у меня нет разъема М2. Как я могу и с помощью чего можно подключить SSD. 

Посоветуйте пожалуйста модель адаптера/переходника и как его подключить.

Заранее спасибо!

----------

